# Dictionnaire



## Simicol (12 Novembre 2010)

J'ai un pb avec le ditinnaire DE mon clavier. Quand je frappe LA oe DE il passé automatiquementces deux lettres en majuscules. Comme dans le texte ci-dessus.
J'ai réinitialiser le clavier, mais l'erreur persiste! Est-ce un bug ou une erreur DE m'a part?
Merci


----------



## twinworld (12 Novembre 2010)

non, c'est un bug chez Apple qui est parfaitement chi... et que j'espère voir disparaître avec la prochaine mise à jour. Ca devient presque impossible de prendre des notes avec l'iPad tellement c'est rébarbatif de corriger ces fautes.


----------



## Simicol (23 Novembre 2010)

Avec la mise à Jour 4.2, le bug a disparu !!! Merci apple!


----------

